# Molly rescue!



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

My mother in law has this big tank with some mollies, betta (don't ask, keep telling her he's not suitable for the mix she has), neons, clown and pakistani loaches and balloon mollies. One male molly started to really make a nusance of himself when he started terrorising the balloon mollies. He would chase them to the point where they wouldn't come out from hiding even at feeding times and yesterday the poor balloon mollies looked really tiny, their eyes were all popped out :shock: and they had barely any belly anymore. They didn't even look like balloons anymore. She was threatening to catch him and kill him by throwing him out onto the lawn :evil:. Me being ever the hero decided to save the little guy and take him in until I can find him somewhere else to go. I know a few people who keep mollies so hopefully they'll have some space for him. 

Last night he came home with me and was introduced to the family. First thing he did was approach Ky. Kyon being the boss definately showed him that he wasn't going to be taking any rubbish in his tank and flared quite impressively at him. Molly boy stood his ground for a second but thought better of it and swam off. 

Now for the questions? I can't give him brackish water because I won't be keeping him for more than a few months hopefully and my 30ltr is for another fighter only. Can I just feed him normal tropical flakes? Will he eat things like frozen daphnia etc? Wat temp should his water be? Can he live alone or will he need tank mates to be happy? If I can't put him in the 30ltr for now (I'd rather not as I really want to fishless cycle) will he be ok with my indian almond leaf, tannin rich water?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Answers:

1. Yes, you could feed him Tropical Flakes. They don't have specific food needs.
You could try the Frozen Daphnia. I'm not sure if that would work.

2. Mollies are Tropical Fish. They do BEST in 76F-80F.

3.Mollies are schooling fish. They are happiest with other Mollies.

4. 7 gallons. Hmmm... Since it's a Schooling fish, the minimum would be 10 gallons or 20 gallons, they are active when healthy. But for 1 Molly, I guess so. But temporary. I am not sure for the Indian Almond Leaf. I am okay with the leaf for Betta Fish, though.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I wont be getting more mollies because to be frank, I don't like them but I couldn't sit and watch as this woman picked up the fish and thrown him onto the lawn (alive) to get picked at by birds. He will be going to a new home as soon as I treat his fit rot problem (another thing my mother in law denies is a problem). Honestly if you heard the things this woman came out with that she was going to do with this fish you'd have taken him in too. He was going to be squished, suffocated in a bag, thrown in the freezer, stamped on, "slapped" (cause that'll work?) and given to the cat. To me an aggressive fish doesn't deserve to die just because you can't do research properly. The reason I ask about daphnia is because my other fish have it as a treat once a fortnight and I didn't know if it would harm him if he ate some. He'll be staying in my 20gal for now, which is Kyon and the tetras home.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Even if he is a fish, it doesn't mean they don't feel pain! The list of what she might of done was awful! That's really messed up.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Made me sick, hence why I've ended up with him. If this was a child or a dog you were talking about it would be abuse but because "it's just a fish" it doesn't deserve respect. I dunno what to do about him tbh. I took him in on a whim because I couldn't watch something like that happen to him but I can't keep him, he's not my kinda fish. I don't like live bearers in general apart from red wag platy and I have no idea about their care really. He'll have to stay with me in the 20g for now.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

He'll be fine in fresh water for now. He will love the tannins, all fish do, and will be perfectly content with tropical flakes and daphnia.  

Good on you for saving him - what a horrible death he'd have had otherwise! I have no respect for people like that.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Me neither bomba. He's not a bad guy either, Kyon is tollerating him and that's saying something. He's quite a pretty fish for a molly. All white with translucent fins with like yellow "glow" to them. Will upload a pic of him soon. He just seemed to have something against the balloon mollies, they are males though so I'm thinking it was a territorial issue. She wouldn't listen to me when I said more males than females = bad. She's had fish for 20 years and all that jazz. Now there are 4 females and 2 males so hopefully there will be harmony in her tank and I wont be hearing of anymore needless fatalities.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

And I've been playing guitar since I was 8. Doesn't mean I'm any good at it.  Experience counts for nothing without learning.

Hope it all works out!


----------

